# x2 young female flemish giant rabbits



## mozzy1 (Jan 24, 2011)

both beautiful daisy is ginger and 9 months old, poppy (or potty as our 2 year old calls her) is 6 months old and is agouti coloured, daisy is app 2.5 feet long and very very large and potty is still growing. they are to be rehomed together and not split I will only let them go to someone who i feel will treat them well, we are only rehoming as i have started a new job and we just dont dont have the time they deserve.
also have a 6ft chicken run/ coop which they happily live in which i will sale at a price.

will not even consider rehomingthe rabbits with a breeder so if you are one dont ask.

contact me by email [email protected] we are in Glastonbury in Somerset
thanks

Tom


----------



## BBUNNIES (Feb 17, 2011)

This comment is not intended to offend or cause an argument but i just wanted to say that i am a Breeder of giant show rabbits, however i also take in bunnies in need of homes and have many rabbits just as pets.

Just because i am a breeder does not mean i dont care for my animals. 

Dont worry i dont want your rabbits.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Have you tried listing them with the rabbitrehome site and their sister forum rabbits united?

If you really don't want them to be bred from I would think about spaying them before they go off to their new homes. It will help find them a caring home as many people who are looking to adopt will only go for fixed animals, it will guarantee they won't be bred from, and improve their health (80% of unspayed, unbred does will develop uterine cancer by the age of around 4.).

sorry to hear you are having to rehome your rabbits.


----------

